# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Plaćanje prisustva oca porodu

## antonella

Bok cure!

Pošto MM namjerava prisustvovati porodu djeteta, zanima me da li se to plaća, i ako da, koliko?
Rodit ću u KB Merkuru.

Hvala unaprijed,

Antonella

----------


## Ines

prisustvo oca na porodu se ne placa.

a kakva je tocno procedura u merkuru- budu ti se cure javile- ja nemam iskustva s tom bolnicom.

----------


## Oriana

Za Merkur ne znam, ali u Petrovoj se zapravo plaća, ne direktno nego plaćanjem tečaja bez kojeg tata ne može biti prisutan na porodu. Tečaj traje 11 dana i košta 400 kn. 
Kad su MM-a pustili u rađaonu došao je Kuvačić u vizitu i pitao za potvrdu o tečaju. Al su se sestre ustrčale, one ga nisu tražile potvrdu jer su meni vjerovale na riječ da ima tečaj  :D 
Naravno, bio je na tečaju

----------

For the record, na Svetom Duhu se ne plaća tj. uvjet je tečaj, ali je isti besplatan (dva-tri sata jedno popodne).

----------


## Marija

Za merkur se ne plaća, ne treba ni veza, ni tečaj, jedino treba biti uporan u traženju ako naletiš na liječnika koji osobno nije oduševljen s tim da tata bude na porodu. (bez obzira na politiku bolnice)

----------


## Red Irena

> For the record, na Svetom Duhu se ne plaća tj. uvjet je tečaj, ali je isti besplatan (dva-tri sata jedno popodne).


Nije uvijet jer je MM bio samnom bez tog tečaja i bez ikakvog plačanja. 
Kad sam došla u bolnicu samo sam pitala babicu može li MM biti samnom na porodu, rekla je može, zvat ćemo ga kad krenete u boks. Tako je i bilo.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

U Rijeci - 150 Kn. Može i ne mora ići na tečaj (koji je besplatan)

----------


## Ines

a aka oni u rijeci objasnjavaju tih 150 kuna?
mislim- sto pise na racunu?

----------


## apricot

To ima je, valjda, kotizacija za fotkanje :shock:

----------


## mamma Juanita

heh, oni to tumače kao troškove za zaštitnu odjeću (mantil, kapa, navlaka za cipele ). 
Ja čak vjerujem da to toliko i košta, ali pitanje je koliko je to potrebno...možda ono za cipele, ali ovo ostalo :? ..

----------


## Ines

ja mislim da ne kosta tolko, al cu bas provjeriti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Nešto sam već čitala o tome na nekom od topica na starom forumu. 
Čini mi se da postoje neke 2 vrste zaštitne odjeće- neka sterilna (to bi bila valjda ta skuplja) i obična. 
Jel zna tko?

----------


## VedranaV

Mislim da je to za sterilizaciju (zaštitne odjeće) koja navodno otprilike toliko i košta.

----------


## koka

Ja sam rodila u Zadru,MM je bio od početka do kraja samnom i nije ništa platio niti mu je trebala ikakva potvrda o zavšenom tečaju.

----------


## lali

mislim da je tečaj u Rijeci sada 350 kn

----------


## Goga40

U Puli 0 kn. Tečaj obvezan, ali je besplatan. Sestra provjerava ima li otac potvrdu.

----------


## Točkica

> a aka oni u rijeci objasnjavaju tih 150 kuna?
> mislim- sto pise na racunu?


Na računu doslovno piše "prisustvo porodu".
Razlog zašto je poskupjelo u Ri najbolje je objasnila čistačica na odjelu babinjača :" Tate na porodu živciraju doktore pa misle da ih se mogu riješiti poskupljenjem....."  :/ 
Iskreno se nadam da nije tako.......

----------


## jbistrica

U RI je bilo 150 kn prosle godine. cujem da je sada 300kn. Razlog je sterilna odjeca sto ju dobije tata ili doticni tko je na porodu. 
Znam da ce me neke rascetveriti, ali ja to smatram opravdanim da posto je to opcija koja pruza komoditet mami i nije pokrivena zdravstvenim osiguranjem, da barem pokrije troskove bolnici. Nigdje ne pise da je za porod zene neophodno prisustvo oca. A ja radije biram mogucnost prisustvovanja koje se placa, nego da uopce nema te mogucnosti. To se moze i donekle usporediti s njihovim apartmanom. Zdravstveno pokriva sobu u bolnici, a ako zelis klimu i da imas vlastiti wc i privatnost, plati.

----------


## lidija_33

u nasoj, po nekima, zaostaloj Slavoniji , tocnije u Osijeku, nista se ne placa, nikakav tecaj nije obavezan, nikakva prethodna najava prisustva oca nije potrebna, jednostavno dodje i bude. mene je cak na kolicima gurao iz trudnicke ambulante u radjaonu jer je bilo gusto ( citaj jedva stigli) a i bilo me je, mislim, i još me imaaaaa

----------


## PattyC

U Rijeci je do 24.02.2005. bilo  150 kn - toliko je moj suprug platio, ako je poskupilo od onda  to ne znam , ali ovo je prvi put da čujem  da prisustvo na porodu košta 300 kn........ :shock:  :?  :shock:  :?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Patty, poskupili su od 1. ozujka, nisu mi (telefonski) znali objasnit zasto.
Roda je poslala upit na koji jos nismo dobili odgovor.

----------


## Točkica

> Patty, poskupili su od 1. ozujka, nisu mi (telefonski) znali objasnit zasto.
> .


ha, taman sam onda stigla na staru cijenu...  :Laughing:

----------


## Domagoj

Već i 150 Kn je bilo puno više nego troškovi samog odijela koje se dobije za porod. Naime, radno odijelo za jednokratnu upotrebu, vrlo slično onom koje se koristi za tate pri porodu, košta u Pevecu cca 30-ak Kn. Na žalost, meni ovo sliči na zaradu na onima koji žele tatu pri porodu. To je valjda luksuz. U stvari bi to, po meni, trebalo biti sasvim normalno i pokriveno obaveznim osiguranjem. I tako poticati tu praksu. Al to je već i pitanje stava naše medicine prema tati na porodu.

----------


## ms. ivy

sad sam tek vidjela ovaj topic - meni su u merkuru rekli da je tečaj obavezan, pa smo ga obavili i kad sam došla u rađaonu sestra je provjerila jesmo li na popisu. tečaj je besplatan.
svejedno, mm-a su pustili u rađaonu tek kad su se svi boksovi ispraznili jer je tako rekao dežurni šef rađaone. e da ga nije pustio, taj bi me sanjao.   :Mad:  
btw, mm-u su dali onu papirnatu kutu, šlape koje su se odmah potrgale i masku koju nije ni stavio - sve skupa, po mojoj procjeni, košta par kuna.   :Razz:

----------


## Kejt

> kkumer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> For the record, na Svetom Duhu se ne plaća tj. uvjet je tečaj, ali je isti besplatan (dva-tri sata jedno popodne).
> 
> 
> Nije uvijet jer je MM bio samnom bez tog tečaja i bez ikakvog plačanja.


Zvala prije par dana na SD i provjerila - tečaj obavezan !!!
Ne znam kad su to uveli i koliko košta (i košta li ?!), dakle, bolje odradite tečaj nego da se neugodno iznenadite ... ono, možda baš naletite, možda baš na vama odluče trenirat 'strogoću'

----------


## berlinka

Kolko sam čula na SD, tate mogu biti samo u boksovima, ali ne i u predrađaoni dok žena ima trudove. Dakle, tate mogu biti samo djelomično na porodu!   :Mad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

znaci, ne puste ih onda kad su najpotrebniji...

----------


## Kejt

a joj, to mi se nikako ne sviđa   :Mad:  
zvat ću ja i to provjerit - taman sam bila odlučila rodit kod njih, a sad ovo

----------


## lidac2004

> Kolko sam čula na SD, tate mogu biti samo u boksovima, ali ne i u predrađaoni dok žena ima trudove. Dakle, tate mogu biti samo djelomično na porodu!


pa tako je i u drugim bolnicama a ne samo na SD-u.
znaci koju god da izaberes isto ti je,samo sto ti de u nekoj drugoj bolnici moze desiti da nnaletis na nekoga ko ti muza uopce nece pustiti na porod a na SD-u se to ipak nece desiti,naravno ako ima tecaj   :Wink:  
meni je na  SD-u bilo super u radjaoni,svi su bili ljubazni,dobre volje,mm je i snimao porod kamerom itd.

----------

Da se ponovim s drugog topica - na SD priznaju bilo koji tečaj ili samo onaj od Kluba trudnica?

Jer na taj nemam namjeru ići, plaća se 500kn, za nekih 4 ili 5 predavanja... :/

----------


## lidac2004

> Da se ponovim s drugog topica - na SD priznaju bilo koji tečaj ili samo onaj od Kluba trudnica?
> 
> Jer na taj nemam namjeru ići, plaća se 500kn, za nekih 4 ili 5 predavanja... :/


bilo koji,nama su priznali iz doma zdravlja "centar",a i bila sam zvala i pitala...
mozda je najbolje da nazoves i pitas da se slucajno nije nesto promjenilo.

----------


## lidac2004

> Da se ponovim s drugog topica - na SD priznaju bilo koji tečaj ili samo onaj od Kluba trudnica?
> 
> Jer na taj nemam namjeru ići, plaća se 500kn, za nekih 4 ili 5 predavanja... :/


bilo koji,nama su priznali iz doma zdravlja "centar",a i bila sam zvala i pitala...
mozda je najbolje da nazoves i pitas da se slucajno nije nesto promjenilo.

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

U pomoć!
Upravo smo se (konačno) odlučili za Sv. duh i poslali upit da nas predbilježe za tečaj jer MM mora biti sa mnom   :Rolling Eyes:  , a oni nama poslali uplatu na 500 kuna! I što sada?? Do danas sam režala na Petrovu zbog 400 kn a ovo me totalno šokiralo jer je svuda pisalo da je na Duhu besplatan tečaj!
Trebamo se roditi 07. 08. i zadnji mi je čas da se upišemo na tečaj!
Ima li tko kakvih novih saznanja? :?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

Danijela, jednostavno im otkaži...vi niste obavezni ići na baš taj tečaj. Ja sam zvala i pitala par puta na SD, i pitala doktora koji bi mi trebao odradit ostatak pregleda do termina, i svi su mi rekli da može bit bilo koji tečaj.

Ja i MM smo bili u DZ Maksimir u utorak i srijedu...baci pogled početkom lipnja na www.zagreb.hr pod Zdravlje, pa Promicanje zdravlja i vidi kad imaju za taj mjesec...Tečajevi su dva dana za redom po 2/3 sata, besplatni su i na kraju dobijete karticu na kojem piše ime TMa i ime sestre koja je vodila tečaj...Ne morate se unaprijed ni najavit ni predbilježit, samo odaberete onaj koji vam po lokaciji ili terminu najviše odgovara i dođete...

Nije da je neki iscrpni tečaj, većinu te informacije (i bolje) možeš naći tu, ima 'praktični dio' drugi dan oko prematanja i kupanja bebe pa svaki par mora isprobat, pokriva dojenje dosta dobro, samu pripremu za porodi porođajna doba.

----------


## berlinka

Vjerojatno ste se predbilježili na tečaj u Klubu trudnica, taj se plaća, ali u bolnici se sigurno ne plaća. Jedino ne znam ima li još mjesta. Provjeri i domove zdravlja, neke cure su i s tim tečajem išle na porod (s muževima). I još nešto, u Vinogradskoj muž može prisustvovati i bez tečaja. No, najprije nazovi SD - bolnicu!

----------


## jbistrica

Na seminaru primalja su patronazne iz zagrebackih domova zdravlja rekle da one odrzavaju tecajeve za trudnica besplatno (financira ih Grad Zagreb) pa probajte tamo ako nemate odredjen bas ciji morate pohadjati.

----------


## Romina

> U pomoć!
> Upravo smo se (konačno) odlučili za Sv. duh i poslali upit da nas predbilježe za tečaj jer MM mora biti sa mnom   , a oni nama poslali uplatu na 500 kuna! I što sada?? Do danas sam režala na Petrovu zbog 400 kn a ovo me totalno šokiralo jer je svuda pisalo da je na Duhu besplatan tečaj!
> Trebamo se roditi 07. 08. i zadnji mi je čas da se upišemo na tečaj!
> Ima li tko kakvih novih saznanja? :?


Mi imamo rezerviran termin za 15.06.05 koji traje cca 2h i idemo najviše zbog potvrde.Ostavili smo samo prezime i tečaj je besplatan.Sad bi bilo dobro da dođem na tečaj i da me traže lovu :shock:

----------


## Romina

Možda ste dogovorili tečaj u poliklinici VILI u Deželićevoj koji ide preko kluba trudnica Sv.Duh a cijena mu je 500kn

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:Rolling Eyes:   hvala
Pogledala sam ove besplatne i nazvala Dom zdr. u Dubravi, tečaj je 15. i 16. lipnja, BESPLATAN, ali oni ne znaju je li to dovoljno za Sv. duh. Al baš me briga, bitno da položimo jedan tečaj, pa kad dođemo 07. 08 (ili tu negdje) na porod, nek mi samo netko proba oduzeti muža   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Romina,
Ovaj od 500 kn je u Klubu trudnica i traje od 1. do 9. 6. u klinici Vili, tako da te sigurno neće tražiti da platiš. A gdje si ti rezervirala taj termin na koji ideš?

----------


## Romina

Mi smo prije mjesec dana zvali na Sv.Duh i žena nam je rekla da je sve puno i da možemo doći tek sredinom srpnja a meni termin 05.07.05 :shock:  i onda smo složili priču da nismo znali da nam je taj tečaj jaaako bitan i pozvali se na sve moguće doktore  :Grin:   i ubacila nas je za 15.06.05 tako da smo odustali od Vilija i idemo na Sv.Duh

----------

Da se ponovim - na SD primaju muža uz potvrdu o BILO KOJEM tečaju, MM i ja bili u jednom od DZ (nije potrebna ni prijava, samo provjerite kada se održavaju i pojavite se.)

Romina, da, na tečaj Kluba trudnica sam i mislila, obzirom da one više na rade u sklopu bolnice...

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:D  
jupi
onda neće biti problema po tom pitanju!
hvala

----------


## Kejt

odličan pet, idemo na sv. duh

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Evo mi sjedili dva dana na tečaju u DZ Dubrava po 4 sata. Nije da je bilo dosadno, ali nakon svega što sam pročitala na ovim stranicama, više sam ja pričala nego patronažna, ali dala nam je par dobrih, praktičnih savjeta.
Sjedio i MM samnom (bar prvi dan do kraja a drugi je "morao" nekaj obaviti  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i ono što se odnosilo na porod stalo je u 5 minuta i odgledao je dokumentarac od National Geografica "Od začeća do smrti" u kojem je prikazan porod u živo. To je sve što je on naučio i ne znam da li će mu baš pomoći u rađaoni, ali bar zna kako mi treba držati glavu dok tiskam!  :Wink:  
Ono što me je malo razljutilo je što na kraju tečaja ne daju nikakve potvrde pa sam ja digla paniku jer nam nitko neće vjerovati da smo bili (rađamo na Sv. Duhu) i onda nam je patronažna dala neku karticu veličine vizitke s njezinim pečatom i nek si upišemo datum i prezime. :? 
Pitanje: Jeste li vi u drugim domovima zdravlja dobivali ovakve potvrde ili "vizitke" i jesu li to priznali na Duhu??

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Još jedno pitanje: Ide li netko u srpnju na onaj brzi tečaj na Sv. Duh? Kada je?

----------


## Kejt

Draga Danijela, i sve ostale drage,
Planiramo u rujnu na tečaj u DZ u Sigetu i sad si me 'prestrasila' s tim nazovi potvrdama. Isto bi rodila na SD pa bi htjela bit sigurna (ah, uvijek sam bila streberica   :Laughing:  ) da ce pustit i MD, kako bi ja to bez njega   :Laughing:  
Onda (da budem sigurna ) je li taj tečaj dovoljan za SD ?
Pusa svima

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Sad sam bila na "Kružocima trudnica" pa sam tamo saznala da je ta potvrda navodno dovoljna.
Ali naša patronažna je jučer rekla da se spremaju u Ministarstvu zabraniti te tečajeve, pa se raspitaj na vrijeme za neke druge- probaj direkt na Sv. duh!

----------


## Kejt

zvat ću ja na SD i sve nam lijepo provjerit 
a valjda će vrijedit, ovo bi mi bilo baš zgodno - 'obavit' lijepo besplatni tečaj i to još tu doma, u susjedstvu dobro 
javim finalnu (nikad ništa kod nas nije finalno) info

----------


## Storma

Ja ne idem na nikakav tecaj jer idem na Merkur. Muza cu u slucaju nuzde privezat za sebe lisicama   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## SEM93

Bok cure. Da li ima koja iskustva sa bolnicom u Vinogradskoj, da li se tamo placa prisutstvo oca na porodu?  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Kakav crni tečaj? Neće otac tiskati dijete, a mantil, navlake za glavu i noge koštaju oko 40 kn.

----------


## Beti3

zutaminuta, nisi baš u toku  :Smile: 

U mnogim bolnicama trudnički tečaj za tatu i mamu je obavezan da bi se prisustvovalo porodu, a i plaćanje je različito od jedne do druge. U Rijeci je ukinuto tek prije mjesec.dva. I radilo se o par stotina kuna ( čini mi se 370, ali stvarno sam zaboravila točan iznos )

----------


## sirius

Je , MAME koje ne produ tecaj ne mogu roditi ( dok ne produ tecaj). :Grin: 


( ali , da, svako rodiliste ima razne uvjete za pratnju , pa treba pitati)

----------


## *meri*

kod nas tata ne moze biti prisutan ako nije bio na tecaju. tamo se dobije potvrda i to treba nositi sa sobom u rodiliste. prisustvo se ne placa, tecaj je isto besplatan.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ljuti me što samo gledaju kako odrapiti.
Ma u redu, neću ni tražiti da bude sa mnom.

----------


## sirius

> Ljuti me što samo gledaju kako odrapiti.
> Ma u redu, neću ni tražiti da bude sa mnom.


Gdje ces roditi?

----------


## spajalica

> Bok cure. Da li ima koja iskustva sa bolnicom u Vinogradskoj, da li se tamo placa prisutstvo oca na porodu?


do sad nije, ali imas na stranici rodilista.roda.hr brdo informacija o rodilistima u HR, na ovom linku imas bas za vinogradsku
http://rodilista.roda.hr/rodiliste/3
no mozes pogledati i ostala rodilista.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Gdje ces roditi?


U Merkuru.

----------


## kika222

Ne brini žuta minuta u merkuru ne moraš imati tečaj da bi otac prisustvovao porodu. Evo moj suprug i ja smo u srijedu baš zato jer nas je to zanimalo otišli u rodilište i raspitali se i sestra je rekla da suprug treba samo donijeti odijelo,  obavezno dvodjelno i to je sve :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala.

Kakvo je sada to dvodijelno odijelo? Uzela sam u trgovini bolničke opreme običan tanki mantil. To neće valjati?

----------


## kika222

Moraju biti hlače i majica tako nam je napomenula  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

Onda ništa. Ionako bi me samo dekoncentrirao.

----------


## ivana.sky

Platili smo tecaj u os 400kn, opremu svu dobili u bolnici...
sad nakon poroda dala bi i 400000kn!
Da nije bilo mm sa mnom ja bi umrla tam na krevetu.

----------


## sara10

I u Splitu se plaća 400 kn da bi netko mogao prisustvovati porodu. Iako je to meni čista papilova, u ZG-im bolnicama koliko znam se ne plaća prisustvo oca na porodu i to bi svugdje tako trebalo biti. 

Mene samo strah da mi ne platimo, a onda muž od muke pobjegne van  :Laughing:  Ne bi mi zbog love bilo žao nego zbog njega.

----------


## tangerina

sara10, ako te tješi, moj je bio dva puta i kaže da nije ništa strašno  :Smile: 
a meni je iz puno razloga drago da je bio, jedan od njih je i taj što imamo slike iz rađaone iz baš tih prvih sati, to sama ne znam kako bih uslikala, a tek rođene bebe se nenormalno brzo mijenjaju

----------


## ninochka

Sv. Duh 2003. i 2008. bio bez ikakvog tečaja i doatnih pitanja

----------

